# [SOLVED] DMA with Philips CDD 5263 on Dell 9300

## zx2c4

I am using a dell 9300 with a philips CDD 5263 cdrw/dvd. When I type hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc, I get operation not permitted. I have generic dma support compiled into my kernel. How can I fix this?Last edited by zx2c4 on Wed Jul 13, 2005 10:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fctk

you probably have to enable your motherboard's chipset in the kernel...

anyway, please search the forum because this problem is a very common problem...

----------

## PMT

If that's the problem, then I'm an idiot too.

There are no drivers that are useful for Inspiron 9300 users in this instance. The Inspiron 9300 uses an unusual interface (lspci claims it is SATA), and hdparm does not work on the CD drive, regardless of what you enable in the kernel.

```
0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
```

I ran into someone who made patches for the kernel for this problem, but they did not help, so I stopped using them.

Please, by all means, correct me if you find an option that helps in this instance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

PMT,

That chip has a split personality. It does both IDE ans SATA. However, unless its being used exclusively for IDE, I've not seen the DMA work on the IDE side.

----------

## PMT

That's about what I've heard.

Stupid schizophrenic MPD chip. Any idea if/when the DMA will work/how to get around this, because I'm getting damn tired of my DVDs jerking when I try to play them back...

----------

## PMT

I found a solution!

There's two parts to this solution. Part 1 is a modification to your kernel.

```
$ cat libata_atapi_dma.patch

diff -u --recursive --new-file --exclude='.*' linux-2.6.12/include/linux/libata.h linux/include/linux/libata.h

--- linux-2.6.12/include/linux/libata.h 2005-06-17 15:48:29.000000000 -0400

+++ linux/include/linux/libata.h        2005-07-02 12:33:03.000000000 -0400

@@ -37,7 +37,7 @@

 #undef ATA_VERBOSE_DEBUG       /* yet more debugging output */

 #undef ATA_IRQ_TRAP            /* define to ack screaming irqs */

 #undef ATA_NDEBUG              /* define to disable quick runtime checks */

-#undef ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI                /* define to enable ATAPI support */

+#define ATA_ENABLE_ATAPI               /* define to enable ATAPI support */

 #undef ATA_ENABLE_PATA         /* define to enable PATA support in some

                                 * low-level drivers */

 #undef ATAPI_ENABLE_DMADIR     /* enables ATAPI DMADIR bridge support */
```

Part 2 is pass ide1=noprobe to your kernel on startup.

Your CDROM will be /dev/sr0, and performance will go up. I'm currently decoding a DVD in realtime with absolutely no prbolem, thanks to this patch, when before, I couldn't, as it jerked every five seconds (IE: performance sucked).

Yeah. It's pretty awesome. I found it reading http://gentoo.kaeptnovi.ch/, an Inspiron 9300 install report.

----------

## zx2c4

I now have a strange sdc and sdc1. I also have sg0, sg1, sg2, but I think those were there before. It seems in dmesg that scsi1, which is tagged to be my philips player, is being assigned to sg1. When I do not have the ide1=noprobe, I get my hdc and all my dvd symlinks bla bla bla. With it, this is all I get. It is almost as if something is not grabbing it and making a device. Also, I am unable to play dvds from sg0,sg1,sg2 or sdc or sdc1. THey aren't block devices either (i cant mount them)

----------

## zx2c4

also, defining pata does not do anything either

----------

## zx2c4

bump

----------

## zx2c4

sg_map returns this:

```
zx2c4@tux ~ $ sudo sg_map

/dev/sg0  /dev/sda

/dev/sg1
```

sg1 is my player. it is never maped to a real drive. How do i do this?

----------

## PMT

Resetting your DVD symlinks is easy, and is a matter of relinking /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom or whatever to whatever it ends up being renamed.

Please show the ENTIRE dmesg output. Also, I've never heard of sg_map, though I can see what it does.

Offhand, I'd suggest you make certain that /dev/sdc is not your CD/DVD drive.

----------

## zx2c4

How to I check that? It's unable to be read and it doesnt rev up the cd player when I try and access it.

dmesg:

```
rio0

alps.c: Enabling hardware tapping

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

nbd: registered device at major 43

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:11:43:79:65:ad

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

libata version 1.11 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:746b 83:7fe8 84:4023 85:f469 86:3e48 87:4023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: lba48

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: HTS548080M9AT00   Rev: MG4O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: PHILIPS   Model: CDRW/DVD CDD5263  Rev: UD91

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[dfcfc800-dfcfcfff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: $Rev: 1247 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:01.0 [1028:0189]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 19

Socket status: 30000006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xffa80800

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000bf60

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x0000bf20

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

hub 4-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[374fc000228a3ce1]

usb 4-2.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-2.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4004

usb 4-2.4: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2.4

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.2

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49508 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH6 with STAC9750,51 at 0xdffffe00, irq 16

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8190 buckets, 65520 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.7

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB4 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

fuse init (API version 7.1)

fuse distribution version: 2.3.0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.4

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ieee80211: eth2: Unknown management packet: 0

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: excluding 0xcf8-0xcff

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x370-0x377 0x3f0-0x3f7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

vmmon: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

/dev/vmmon[10522]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[10522]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10579 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: peer interface eth0 not found, will wait for it to come up

bridge-eth0: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10597 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 2 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 2 successfully opened

bridge-eth2: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth2: up

bridge-eth2: already up

bridge-eth2: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10605 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10974 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 10975 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 11023 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 11022 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: disabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: down

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: disabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: down

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 19330 (vmware-vmx)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmmon[19337]: host clock rate change request 0 -> 19

/dev/vmmon[19337]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 83

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ieee80211: eth2: Unknown management packet: 0

vesafb: mode switch failed (eax: 0x14f)

vesafb: mode switch failed (eax: 0x14f)

/dev/vmmon[19330]: host clock rate change request 83 -> 0

vmmon: Had to deallocate locked 11619 pages from vm driver d8746000

vmmon: Had to deallocate AWE 2384 pages from vm driver d8746000

usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 4-2.2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 4-2.3: USB disconnect, address 4

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 4-2.4: USB disconnect, address 5

vesafb: mode switch failed (eax: 0x14f)

Stopping tasks: ===============================================================|

Freeing memory...  -\|/-\|/-\|/done (196946 pages freed)

eth2: Going into suspend...

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send CARD_DISABLE command

.................................swsusp: Need to copy 13936 pages

swsusp: Restoring Highmem

ata1: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1d.7 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 restarted, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

ipw2200: failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT command

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth2: Coming out of suspend...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ieee80211: eth2: Unknown management packet: 0

Restarting tasks... done

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: vs-4080: reiserfs_free_block: free_block (sda3:12413472)[dev:blocknr]: bit already cleared

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: vs-4080: reiserfs_free_block: free_block (sda3:16353297)[dev:blocknr]: bit already cleared

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 4-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 4-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 8 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4004

usb 4-1.4: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1.4

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 4-1.2: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 4-1.3: USB disconnect, address 8

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 4-1.4: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

hub 4-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 4-1.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11

usb 4-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 12 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4004

usb 4-1.4: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1.4

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 18898 (vmware-vmx)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmmon[18905]: host clock rate change request 0 -> 19

/dev/vmmon[18905]: host clock rate change request 19 -> 83

```

----------

## PMT

Fascinating. The only thing I can guess is that your CD drive, unlike mine, is on the same interface as the hard drive.

You can try passing ide0=noprobe to the kernel; the worst that can happen is it fails to boot.

I'll look at it some more in a bit, but that's all I've got, off the top of my head. Also, what the hell is all of the bridge-eth* stuff?

----------

## zx2c4

that is what i did with the noprobe. the bridge is for vmware ethernet

----------

## PMT

No, no.

My first post said pass ide1=noprobe, not ide0. ide0 is just a thought because it didn't seem ide1 was working.

----------

## zx2c4

When I dont have the noprobe, I get hdc and everything goes back to how it was before because the ide driver is mapping the device. With noprobe, the scsi picks it up but does not map it.

----------

## zx2c4

I forgot to compile in SCSI Support for CDROMS in my kernel. Now it works. Thanks so much!

----------

